# phone calls



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 

Is anyone experiencing problems with getting a call back from the nurses? We are trying to get some dates for an fet. Have left a few messages but no call back and usually they are pretty good  

Thanks x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

They told me they'd been having some problems with their voicemail so might be worth trying the main number and explaining you've left a few messages.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Ah right thank you. Will give it another go tomorrow. Thought it was a bit odd. xx


----------

